# Have access to local printing service. In the process of building a site. Now what?



## rmart1981 (Feb 4, 2015)

Here is my situation. I have a great relationship with a local print shop that has been around for about at year now. I've brought the owner good business and I want to start printing and selling my own designs through them. I am also in the process of building a site to market my design/t-shirt business. I've mentioned in my intro post that I like making t-shirt designs but an not really interested in the manufacturing of shirts. If I want to move forward with my local printing company what kind of issues would we be looking at? From the print side of things, would it be worth it for them to act as my "zazzle" or "cafe press". I certainly would not want them to do extra if it wasn't in their best interest. I think that sales would be slow to begin with so would it be worth it for them to assist me when I'm only ordering a few shirts at a time, and if not where can I go until I can provide them with adequate business?

Thanks to all for your help


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

Are they screen printing or doing dtg? If they are screen printing it would probably be a pain for them to just print a few shirt here and there. If they are doing dtg it should be no problem.


----------

